# 1937 Mead Ranger



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2008)

I finally got this bike together. It took just over 2 months cleaning her up and finding the correct missing parts. Almost all the chrome parts on the bike were spray painted silver over rust. Yesterday was the first time on the bike path. She ran great. I would like to say thanks to everyone who helped me over the last 2 months. I don't want to name anyone because I'm afraid of leaving someone out. The Cabe has been a great resource for parts and information and I have to mention all of the local riders here in So. Cal to say thanks for all of their help I appreciate it. 

Before
After 1
After 2
After 3


----------



## militarymonark (May 5, 2008)

looks great, thats what my 38 motorbike looked like when I first got it and then cleaned it up.


----------



## JOEL (May 5, 2008)

Nice!

Here's mine:
http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/JOEL/rangerette1.JPG.html


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 5, 2008)

I gotta say as beautiful as it is in pictures it looks better in person.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 6, 2008)

JOEL said:


> Nice!
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/JOEL/rangerette1.JPG.html




Wow very nice 
I'm picking up a girls Mead Ranger today Frame, Fork, Fenders and Crank. Do you know what year yours is? If you have any additional pics please e-mail me a few more of yours. 

Thanks!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 8, 2008)

*Ladies Mead frame*

I think I know where you can get one of these ...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 8, 2008)

I'm very interested   :eek:


----------



## old hotrod (May 8, 2008)

About damn time you tried to get rid of something...


----------

